# Entertainment center



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

There are a few ways to go about this. I generally use dado's and superb glue. I'm also assuming that you are planning to use cabintry grade wood and not some MDF or particle board junk.

For support, I usually use cleats beneath the shelf. One across the back, one spanning the center and rabbit in the front one. With a 42" set, you can also include a center upright and ajustable shelving to hold all of the rest of your gear.


----------



## baldeagle51 (Aug 28, 2005)

*reply*

Thanks for the advice, that gives me a starting point. Im new to woodworking and trying to figure out the best way to build things. Its easy to slap somethig together but to build something that lasts is a different story. I appreciate all your help

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## baldeagle51 (Aug 28, 2005)

*Dado's*



Teetorbilt said:


> There are a few ways to go about this. I generally use dado's and superb glue. I'm also assuming that you are planning to use cabintry grade wood and not some MDF or particle board junk.
> 
> For support, I usually use cleats beneath the shelf. One across the back, one spanning the center and rabbit in the front one. With a 42" set, you can also include a center upright and ajustable shelving to hold all of the rest of your gear.


I will be using 3/4 inch wood. How deep do you cut your dado's?


----------



## 2pyrs (Oct 2, 2005)

baldeagle51 said:


> I am attempting to build a TV stand and eventyally an entire entertainment center for a 42 inch TV. I am needing guidance on what type of joint method would be the best. I have spoke with several people and the majority of them say to use dowel joints. Is this the best method or are there other sugestions. i just want to be sure that my TV does not end up on the floor. Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


 I made an entertainment center 8 foot long by 8 foot high and used only dry wall screws and no glue or dado cuts. It held 27” TV and 10 gallon fish tank on bottom shelf. Was around for 4 years and did fine.Most of the work was in making the design. 

 2pyrs


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Hmmm...
A few years ago I built a corner entertainment center for a customer with just a framing saw
Dado cuts and all
lol
The guy still uses it, he loves it



> I will be using 3/4 inch wood. How deep do you cut your dado's?


 I'd also like to know how deep Teetorbilt recommends


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I dado to about 1/3 of the thickness of the board +.

A little trick: Set your dado depth so that the measurement from the bottom of the groove to the outside of the board is a common measurement. This helps when working with todays lumber and ply which now comes in metric and goofy sizes. 

Say you're making a 3ft. long shelving unit from 3/4" ply which is really 23/32". Dado the shelf end pieces so that the bottom of the groove to the outside of the board is 1/2". Now cut your shelves to 35" and when assembled, the unit will be 36" overall. You have also skipped over trying to figure out what 1/3 of 23/32" is and how long to cut your shelves.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks man
Great tip!


----------

